# Dont shoot me...



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

I cant remember...did we ever conclude that Tesco's very own cheapo CORNFLOUR is as close as makes no difference to WMS?

Cheers

Verne


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as a BB'er is concerned, Cornflour = WMS

They are almost identical at the molecular level, but not 100% indentical.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Cheers Tall...


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

WMS - what is that? Well manly swimmer? Woah Man Simon? Women Must Suck... ok that was too far...


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

ah is it Waxy Maize Starch ? google ftw!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah thats the stuff mate.

someone over at UK-M worked in a lab i think and analysed some.


----------

